

Ask HN: Evernote vs /home/*username*. Is the fs dead? - newsisan

Should Evernote replace the filesystem (for me)?<p>My predicament is that Evernote (free) doesn't store all files, though storing pdfs and other files in my computer isn't as cross platform as Evernote.<p>What do you see as the solution? Has anyone tried removing all local storage and just using Evernote? I suppose dropbox is another option
======
mahmud
You can use Insynch for free, it syncs your home directory with Google Docs.

Request an invite here, they will give it to you quickly:

<https://www.insynchq.com/>

------
madhouse
I do want to work offline, so, no, haven't tried, didn't even consider.

What advantage would having the whole home up on evernote/dropbox/whatever
over having only select parts of it there?

